# Scatterless feeder for indoor cage?



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendations for any kind of scatterless seed feeder for an indoor cage for doves?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I guess they throw seed like pigeons, huh?


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Maybe they think it tastes better if they toss their heads about when picking up seeds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are just looking for a favorite seed, and toss the rest aside. I do have a few pictures of different feeders that people with pet pigeons have come up with. I'll go look for them and post them for you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

One more










Anyway, you get the idea.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you for posting the photos! I'll have to see which of those (and similar) seem most efficient.

Just trying to prepare to be able to minimize the amount of seed on the floor around the cage (-don't have birds yet). I have a house rabbit that is free roam and am preparing to prevent him from eating too much fallen seed. (Had a rabbit and doves years ago and struggled with that.)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My birds are outside, except when they have to be inside for some reason. I did have a house pigeon for several years, and I hate the thrown seed. Are you talking about actual doves, or pigeons?


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm leaning more toward getting doves. Not sure whether it will be ringnecks or diamonds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know how it goes when you do.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol, pigeons have got to be the messiest eaters I've ever seen and no sooner have I scooped it all back in the bowl than its out again, even as I put it in they'll stand on the bowl sifting through it, lol. I use indoor rabbit cages for my six and nothing comes out of the cage because the bottom is around 8 inches deep but when they eat outside it goes everywhere. Don't you just love how they will play with a particular seed sometimes though and another will join in - even though there are hundreds of the exact same seed still in the bowl. Funny little creatures.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> My birds are outside, except when they have to be inside for some reason.


Where we live, half the year it's over 90F. Four of those months average in the triple digits. 114F isn't unheard of. So it can get quite hot! 

I imagine the doves may be able to handle it, but it couldn't be comfortable for the poor little guys. That's why our rabbit stays inside too.

I imagine the cold is more what you have to deal with- keeping birdies warm.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

this is what I use for my lofts. they are made out of mayonaise jars and coffee creamer bottles. I have more thoughts on my website at dakotacreeklofts.weebly.com

the birds do surprisingly well here in north florida 90's with 100+ heat indexes. lots of airflow and screened lofts works for us, they just drink about twice as much water as in the winter- 60/70 degree days.

the plexiglass feeder is for grit, and the blue one is my gravity fed automatic waterer- it has a small float valve inside to adjust the water level.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee..............that's cute. I like those.


----------



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

More good ideas.... thanks!


----------

